# Front USB ports and Audio ports not working...Help !!



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

My motherboard is Asus m4n68t -m le v2...Ever since i purchased this motherboard my front panel ports are not working...Back side ports are working fine...I checked with Real tek and VIA HD Audio driver..But none solved..In my System tray it always shows Digital Audio(HDMI)..But my Monitor is connected via VGA not via
 HDMI(HD 6670 GPU)...So i thought its the problem with cabinet so i purchased new cabinet..But the problem still exist...
Now i'm fed up and writing here for solution(this might be the last attempt)...I found on Internet that changing HD audio to AC 97 in bios will get front panel audio ports work...But nothing Worked...In device manager I only see Digital audio(HDMI) Under audio and 2 USB controller and 2 root under USB option....

OS is Windows 7

Someone help me over here plz...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

> go into BIOS and change the front panel audio jacks to "legacy".

> you should have mentioned the port you were talking about- the audio ports of the USB ports (the above solution is for audio port).

> How does changing the cabinet help? 

> It doesn't matter if you connect the monitor vis HDMI or via VGA.

> Well written questions definitely receive replies and solutions.


----------



## baiju (Apr 5, 2013)

Recheck the motherboard to see if the front panel cables are properly plugged in.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Do this if not done yet. For audio ports
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/linksredirectcom_zpsf4a28d85.jpg

There are two types of Front panel connectors
All LOCAL cabinets have AC '97 front panel audio wire connectors, and the default Realtek control panel in computer is configured for HD audio
Cabinets like CoolerMaster or other branded ones give both type of connectors LIKE THIS
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/5hZot_zpsd0d25961.jpg


----------



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > go into BIOS and change the front panel audio jacks to "legacy".
> 
> > you should have mentioned the port you were talking about- the audio ports of the USB ports (the above solution is for audio port).
> 
> ...



I don't see any front panel audio option called legacy in bios...There is only Two options called HD audio and AC'97...I tried both but none helped..

I used Zenith cabinet before..I thought Asus Mobo doesn't supporting cabinet or there might me wiring problem so i bought  New cabinet is Iball i8298 today itself..But the same issue..Audio ports and USB ports are not working...

In device manager i see only 2 Usb options i.e back side...There are 3 USB pins in my motherboard i connected all 3 1 by 1..No solution...



baiju said:


> Recheck the motherboard to see if the front panel cables are properly plugged in.



Yes every pin is properly plugged in...



shreymittal said:


> Do this if not done yet. For audio ports
> *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/linksredirectcom_zpsf4a28d85.jpg
> 
> There are two types of Front panel connectors
> ...



SO which drivers should i install AC'97 or real tek HD  Audio ?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

sam222 said:


> SO which drivers should i install AC'97 or real tek HD  Audio ?



Have u installed your mobo drivers??


----------



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Have u installed your mobo drivers??



yes..My motherboard comes with VIA HD Audio drivers..

Just referred my cabinet info on iball site..IT says front ports are AC 97 Audio..

Trying to Install Drivers but Stupid windows saying can't verify publisher driver software..I disable the warning option to ignore in gpedit.msc..But still asking...  :-\
What should i do now?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

sam222 said:


> yes..My motherboard comes with VIA HD Audio drivers..
> 
> Just referred my cabinet info on iball site..IT says front ports are AC 97 Audio..
> 
> ...



Wait post your pics of errors u r getting then only we can help and will help u tommorow as i m nt using my pc right now



Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Wait post your pics of errors u r getting then only we can help and will help u tommorow as i m nt using my pc right now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 5, 2013)

Select install this driver software anyway
And there is no separate driver for ac97 and hd audio. Only one.

Even in via hd audio control panel, there might be option to disable hd audio and select as ac97,
I had a Asus mobo with via hd audio, will check in it and reply

Edit: realtek drivers won't work for you as you have via hd audio chipset... Did you Download the default driver from the mobo's website


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Select install this driver software anyway



Was waiting for you to help him.
I told u to make a thread of this problem everybody get this problem


----------



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Select install this driver software anyway
> And there is no separate driver for ac97 and hd audio. Only one.



selecting it from past 20min...And it continued and shows installation complete but not installed...check the device manager image that i attached...No real tek has been installed.. :\


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

sam222 said:


> selecting it from past 20min...And it continued and shows installation complete but not installed...check the device manager image that i attached...No real tek has been installed.. :\



Re-download that realtek driver from the net and try again


----------



## sam222 (Apr 5, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Select install this driver software anyway
> And there is no separate driver for ac97 and hd audio. Only one.
> 
> Even in via hd audio control panel, there might be option to disable hd audio and select as ac97,
> I had a Asus mobo with via hd audio, will check in it and reply



I already Did it to AC 97 audio,,,All front panel ports icon in VIA control panel shows grey color(ie not detected)



shreymittal said:


> Re-download that realtek driver from the net and try again



Did that 3 times now...


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

sam222 said:


> I already Did it to AC 97 audio,,,All front panel ports icon in VIA control panel shows grey color(ie not detected)
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 3 times now...



Will check in a asus mobo tomorrow and reply you...
And actually my current pc when ac97 Is selected, it assumes that earphones are plugged in the front panel every time, and they are high lighted as plugged in....
Could you post a screen shot of the "playback" tab in sound settings from control panel


----------



## sam222 (Apr 6, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Will check in a asus mobo tomorrow and reply you...
> And actually my current pc when ac97 Is selected, it assumes that earphones are plugged in the front panel every time, and they are high lighted as plugged in....
> Could you post a screen shot of the "playback" tab in sound settings from control panel



Now its working....

What i did was updated my bios then selected front panel audio to AC 97 in the bios and then Downloaded latest VIA audio driver from Asus site then changed front panel audio to AC 97 in the VIA control panel...And it worked...

I did this before but it didn't worked.Seems bios update did the trick...

But Still USB problem didn't solved...What is happening is whenever i Insert USB,windows shows "Unknown device"..I tried updating drivers in device manager but it worked...And the USB stops working(undetected) in any other working port or computer...I wasted 4 of my USB drives to check if its working or not,2 are under replacement(with my old cabi) and 1 usb extention cable(with new 1)... :-\


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

sam222 said:


> Now its working....
> 
> What i did was updated my bios then selected front panel audio to AC 97 in the bios and then Downloaded latest VIA audio driver from Asus site then changed front panel audio to AC 97 in the VIA control panel...And it worked...
> 
> ...


For usb
Did you download all drivers from asus Site and install?


----------



## sam222 (Apr 6, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> For usb
> Did you download all drivers from asus Site and install?



I had downloaded only Bios and Audio drivers from Asus site..Chipset drivers,Epu are from Asus driver dvd...

I found the solution and now USB ports are working...There is an upper filter in Registry,followed the microsoft post and deleted that filter,Changed USB legacy from Auto to Enable in the bios and now its working...

Thanks guys for having patience and for helping...


----------

